# ERC20 tokens flaw found resulting in exchanges freezing dpst/wdrw



## neger psykolog (Apr 25, 2018)

https://medium.com/coinmonks/alert-...0-smart-contracts-cve-2018-10299-511067db6536

https://twitter.com/WhalePanda/status/989109513843290112
https://twitter.com/hitbtc/status/989121599877066753

Exchanges so far:

Hitbtc
Poloniex
OKEx


----------

